# Oliver Typewriter Oil



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2009)

I picked this up at Leesport's Flea Market for $4.00 The bottom of the box is missing. Sorry - picture isn't that great. Didn't feel like getting the tripod out.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2009)

The other side is embossed


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2009)

The box states 'Guaranteed not to gum'... it's not gummed up, either! I think I trust this company!


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 24, 2009)

4 bucks, thats a pretty damn good deal. Great bottle.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you know how long it took me to decide to part with $4.00 for that thing? At least 5 minutes! I usually don't spend more than a buck or two.


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 25, 2009)

Im like that with everything else except for bottles haha. I see a bottle I like and I have to buy it, its like crack, doesnt matter if its 100 bucks, I gots to have it. I need rehab.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice little bottle. Nice price as well!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice grab, Kate! I hear you about forking over the money.. anythink over a buck or two gets a good mulling over from me.. this way I don't spend money faster than I make it![]


----------

